# spójnik "i"



## ChipMacShmon

Cześć!

Mam takie zdanie: _Fotografie mają przedstawiać osobę bez nakrycia głowy i okularów z ciemnymi szkłami._

Chodzi o to, że na fotografii nie może widnieć osoba ani w nakryciu głowy, ani w okularach, to jest:

Zdjęcie jest złe jeśli osoba na zdjęciu:

1. ma nakrycie głowy a nie ma okularów z ciemnymi szkłami
2. ma okulary z ciemnymi szkłami a nie ma nakrycia głowy
3. ma nakrycie głowy i jednocześnie ma okulary z ciemnymi szkłami

Wg mnie, zbitka _głowy i okularów _może sugerować sytuację z punktu 3. Czy nie lepiej byłoby w tym przypadku użyć spójnika "lub", który w moim mniemaniu zawiera w sobie spójniki "i" oraz "albo"?


----------



## Thomas1

Można zastosować: "i/lub".

Samo "lub" ma tylko znaczenie wymienności lub wyłączania się, por.:
_Kupię ten samochód lub tamten._
Mało prawdopodobne, żeby osoba kupiła oba.


----------



## ChipMacShmon

Może to naleciałość z logiki matematycznej, ale od jakiegoś czasu traktuję "lub" jako spójnik który dopuszcza część wspólną, a nie jako spójnik tylko wyłączający. Na przykład tutaj też to zauważają. Oczywiście w mowie potocznej lub / albo to synonimy. Wyłączanie lub włączanie części wspólnej też, jak zauważył to na załączonej stronie pan Bańko, zależy od kontekstu.

*Edit: *W sumie twoja propozycja, jeśli tylko "i/lub" jest rozpowszechnione i nie kuje w oczy, to chyba najzręczniejsze rozwiązanie.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I think you could use "lub" according to the grammatical rules, but it will not sound natural. "I" is the best conjunction in this context. It is not confusing -- you cannot explain everything in language -- many things are slightly ambiguous, but they are understood correctly in a particular context.


----------



## Thomas1

Na pierwszy rzut oka 'lub' to synonim 'albo', por.:





> lub książk. albo: Utwory takie można określić jako przestarzałe lub nawet epigońskie. Czy można kupić lub wypożyczyć to nagranie? · Niepoprawnie: Nie wiem, czy kupić sukienkę lub kostium, poprawnie: czy kupić sukienkę, czy kostium.
> | KP Pras.
> | SWK, 174.
> _Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny _PWN © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA


Jak widać językoznawcy nie do końca się zgadzają co do znaczenia tego słowa. Ale to, co możemy przeczytać na stronie Poradni językowej PWN na temat 'lub' wydaje mi się zasadne, przynajmniej jeśli obserwujemy, jak Polacy je używają. Jednak uważam, że stosując "i/lub" możemy pozbyć się wątpliwości.


----------



## Ben Jamin

ChipMacShmon said:


> Cześć!
> 
> Mam takie zdanie: _Fotografie mają przedstawiać osobę bez nakrycia głowy i okularów z ciemnymi szkłami._
> 
> Chodzi o to, że na fotografii nie może widnieć osoba ani w nakryciu głowy, ani w okularach, to jest:
> 
> Zdjęcie jest złe jeśli osoba na zdjęciu:
> 
> 1. ma nakrycie głowy a nie ma okularów z ciemnymi szkłami
> 2. ma okulary z ciemnymi szkłami a nie ma nakrycia głowy
> 3. ma nakrycie głowy i jednocześnie ma okulary z ciemnymi szkłami
> 
> Wg mnie, zbitka _głowy i okularów _może sugerować sytuację z punktu 3. Czy nie lepiej byłoby w tym przypadku użyć spójnika "lub", który w moim mniemaniu zawiera w sobie spójniki "i" oraz "albo"?



Moim zdaniem zdanie jest jasne, i nie mam wątpliwości co do jego znaczenia.  Jest jednak napisane językiem potocznym. Zdanie napisane językiem literackim powinno brzmieć:
_Fotografie mają przedstawiać osobę bez nakrycia głowy ani okularów z ciemnymi szkłami.
albo
Fotografie mają przedstawiać osobę bez nakrycia głowy i bez okularów z ciemnymi szkłami._
W zdaniach zaprzeczających więcej niż jeden element powinno się używać spójnika „ani”.


----------



## BezierCurve

Rozwiązaniem nie zostawiającym wątpliwosci byłoby też powtórzenie "bez" ("bez nakrycia głowy i _bez_ ciemnych okularów").


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, "bez" really makes the difference. The second "bez" makes it sound even better.


----------



## ChipMacShmon

Ben Jamin said:


> Moim zdaniem zdanie jest jasne, i nie mam wątpliwości co do jego znaczenia.  Jest jednak napisane językiem potocznym. Zdanie napisane językiem literackim powinno brzmieć:
> _Fotografie mają przedstawiać osobę bez nakrycia głowy ani okularów z ciemnymi szkłami.
> albo
> Fotografie mają przedstawiać osobę bez nakrycia głowy i bez okularów z ciemnymi szkłami._
> W zdaniach zaprzeczających więcej niż jeden element powinno się używać spójnika „ani”.



Zdanie pochodzi z oficjalnego pisma, więc język potoczny nie powinien wchodzić w grę w tym przypadku. Zastanawiałem się też, czy jest to zdanie wystarczająco precyzyjnie - w kwestiach prawnych jest to, jak wiadomo, ważne.

Twoja propozycja z "ani" wydaje mi się najwłaściwsza.

Dziękuję wszystkim odpowiedzi.


----------

